# Problème avec le système de smart cover



## mynae (22 Janvier 2014)

Yep !

J'ai un Ipad 2 que j'ai acheté d'occasion hier. Il fonctionne très bien mais depuis que je l'ai 
réinitialisé l'option du verrouillage avec la smart cover est activée et je n'ai pas dans mes 
options, l'icone pour activer ou désactiver cette option (alors que je l'avais avant et oui j'ai vraiment bien vérifié de ne pas l'avoir). Sachant que je n'ai jamais eu de smart cover. Bref je ne peux plus verrouiller mon Ipad, ce qui est vraiment pénible.

Merci de votre aide !


----------

